# Baby horny toad



## Alex06




----------



## whardman

Awwwwwwwwww.  That is so cute.  How did you ever manage to find it?


----------



## gigo567

Thats so cool, and its small.


----------



## the real slim aidy

thats well cute u should sell them on ebay. (joke) great pic


----------



## Palgie

thats amazing how you can have so mutch texture and detail on such a small animal, good shot and good find, shame about the right side as it has the other finger in apart from that good job.


----------



## Holly

Such a great pic and fine detail..


----------



## Mohain

Wow, he's tiny. Bless ...


----------



## Oldfireguy

Very cool!  I have not seen one of those in years.


----------



## Alex06

We found it on this piece of fire property for sale out in the middle of nowhere. Don't see them much anymore. And yes we left it where we found it.


----------

